# nickel-size P's



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

what should i feed my nickel sized red bellies? i minced up sum sardines last night n they loved it.. fed em sum tubifex worms this morning.. and they dont seem to enjoy em as much.. any recommendations?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

shrimp,beefheart,pellets, for good nutrition, are what like to feed my little guys









Im not a big fan of worms, they tend to just sink to the bottom and pollute my tank


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

blood worms and krill are what mine love.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

For dime size, I usually feed freeze dried brine shrimp or worms..


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

its not advisable to feed young fish with beefheart. their stomachs may not be ready to digest such high protein. i feed mine with flake food, pellets, and small guppies


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i fed mine pieces of shrimp, guppies, flakes, shrimp pellets, chichild pellets, tubifix worms

that was 7 months ago. they are now 6inches. im not sure if that is growing fast or slow, seems fast to me.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

6" in 7 months is about average i guess, but i bet they got nice color!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

try some plankton...mine love it


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

frozen bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp and small choped pcs of freash water shrimp.........


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Sardines are probably bad. Nothing with any kind of additives!


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> Sardines are probably bad. Nothing with any kind of additives!


 sardines are bad? i dont know.. this is their favorite food so far... i buy frozen sardines.. they arent flavored. just str8 frozen sardines. i use em to fish for cats n stripers too


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

freeze dry blood worms or flakes
i gaved mines blood worms they love it alot!
EAT KRAZY


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> blastinonfoos Posted on Jul 21 2003, 02:43 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (thomisdead @ Jul 21 2003, 08:02 AM)
> Sardines are probably bad. Nothing with any kind of additives!
> ...


If it's just fish and nothing else you should be fine!


----------

